# PlayTime Minis - 2014 Foaling Thread



## MountainWoman (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Good to be back with you!! I missed all of you. I don't have much happening for 2014 (or at least not at the moment). One of my mares miscarried (she is doing well thankfully) and the other wasn't bred as I had thought so at the moment, I have one foal due in February but it's an awesome one.

The mare is a pintaloosa - RFM's IMA Sweet Creation and the sire is Fallen Ash Eagles Fine Art. Madeline as I call her stands at 28.5" and is a maiden so I'm watching her closely.

Here's her photo:




And a link to the Sire's page:

http://reecefamilyminiatures.com/fineart.htm

In other news, Angel and her Mom Wish are headed to DHTC for show season 2014. Here's a photo of her enjoying her first snow. I think she's smoky cream and she has ice blue eyes and she loves to talk.




Mighty Mike is going to be out and about showing again and I have two other colts at the show barn as well.

The first is Rapture's Twice in a Blue Moon and here's his photo. He's another teeny, tiny boy.




And the other is Cedar Fields Starry Night.




After last year, I was bitten by the show bug and can't wait for show season to start again. Kate, my filly from Sweetie, is staying home with me this season and will show in 2015. As to Raven's filly, Suzette, she's a doll baby and is going to mature at about 29" and has turned into a bay roan.

I might have other news after the first of the year but I'm not counting my chickens until they actually hatch.

Anyway, I'm glad to be back with all of you and looking forward to your help and advice as Madeline gets ready to foal.

I'll do photos of her as soon as our ice storm passes through.


----------



##  (Dec 21, 2013)

Beautiful babies going to show!!!

That beautiful little "Angel" is just so exciting to see!!

I'm especially wanting to know how Starry Night does (it's the spots, you know -- LOL). Jennifer is a friend, and I helped her find Starry Night's sire (Teachers Pet Starchief) for her farm. I owned Starchief's dam, Teachers Pet Eva Gabor, and she was an great producer, and Starchief has also produced some awesome babies, and this baby is no exception -- his foals are wonderful!! So please keep us posted on how the shows go this year, too!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you Diane. I'll definitely keep you informed. That's so exciting you played such a big part in finding Starry Night's sire for Jennifer. I can't wait to see how he does too. I can guarantee there's not going to be another horse out showing with his patterning. Thanks again for the welcome and glad to be back.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey, great to have you back! Sounds as though 2014 is going to be another exciting year for you and Madeline is going to be the start of it in February - cant wait to see her baby, she's such a beautiful little girl herself.






As for your little colts - well they are just gorgeous and are going to wow the show ring for sure!


----------



## MountainWoman (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you Anna. It's so good to see you again!!!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 23, 2013)

Exciting! Will be watching!


----------



## MountainWoman (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you Bonny!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Dec 23, 2013)

Well I have some news although not foal related. I've been searching for a stallion (not a colt) for a long time and been going back and forth between a few but I really wanted a smaller one as my minis are all under 30" for the most part. So I'm happy to announce I now have a double bred Buckeroo stallion, Little King's Gotta Be Buckeroo, son of Boone's Little Buckeroo. He's 29" and a buckskin pinto. He'll be staying at the show barn and will be out showing in 2014 if all goes as planned. I have to say I love the boys and they don't all need to stay stallions and I'm going to be doing some gelding. I think the under 30" minis are just so great to get out and do therapy work and be ambassadors of the breed.

That's all going on here and hope everyone isn't getting the awful icy weather we are having.


----------



##  (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh my!! He sounds beautiful. Can you post a picture of him please?


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 23, 2013)

Ooooooooooooo! Many congratulations!! Pics are a must, as you well know! PLEASE.


----------



## MountainWoman (Dec 23, 2013)

Here he is in pasture shape. Can't wait to see him spiffed up to show. And thank you Ladies.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 23, 2013)

OH YES - HIM I LIKE!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Anna. I've been going back and forth about another stallion and then he appeared and I knew it was meant to be.


----------



## MountainWoman (Dec 31, 2013)

Just an update - Madeline was pastured with the stallion from March 15th to May 20th so I calculated that giving birth at 300 days if she was bred right away could mean a baby as early as January 9th. While that isn't likely to happen, I went ahead and prepared as our weather is way below zero at the moment.

She definitely looks as though she's changed shape from bulging side to more of a dropped position and she's been rolling and rolling in the snow. I don't have a working camera at the moment but should have one soon so I can get photos.

That's it from frozen and bitterly cold Vermont. Hope everyone had a great holiday season.


----------



##  (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, keep us posted!! It's even 'cold' in Florida -- they're saying it will be in the 50's tonight! LOL

Since I'm from the Adirondack Mountains in New York -- where most of February is 20+ below zero, I think it's so funny when people here in Florida think they are freezing!

Can't wait to see some pictures of her. Sounds like she's been repositioning that little one! Good going little momma!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 31, 2013)

You already know I love your new guy and those are gonna be some knock out show yearlings for 2014

I hope your mare gives you a little break to wait till early spring at least. But we all know you'll tough it out in the frozen north

Stay warm . we're back to cold here again but we have been lucky to have all the storms miss us,

it's been getting warmer when they come thru and we have just gotten rain...hope it stays that way


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh, I'm envious of your warmer weather Diane and Lori glad storms have missed you. We're headed to 30 below and our days are hovering in the below zero range too. But we only have about a foot of snow on the ground so far. I hope she holds off but she's fine in the barn as it's warm in there but really not the kind of weather for foaling. After last year and thinking Wish was ready for months and then she didn't foal until October, I'm thinking Madeline will go until spring especially as a maiden but the rolling is a sign to me she's positioning the baby. Photos on Friday and thanks for your help!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 1, 2014)

Love your new Boy...he is handsome!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you Bonny.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 3, 2014)

Really hoping that she will hang on nearer to the Spring for you - but as to the weather, I'm wishing that we had some snow and freezing temps right now as for most of December here in the UK we have been having more or less continuous storms of lashing rain and 70-80 mph winds! There has been so much flooding all over the country which has also caused disruption to road and rail travel, and one bad storm closed the airports over the Christmas period which left folks stranded and unable to get away. At the moment we have 12 severe gale warnings just round the south coast of Wales for flooding as the high tide combinds with the gales and rain - luckily we are 800 feet up above sea level here although only 30 miles from the coast so we dont flood but we do get the winds!

The minis are getting pretty fed up I can tell you - they all live out as I dont have buildings available right now but I do have 60 acres and loads of grass, still we do struggle out every morning to dump piles of hay out in the sheltered areas to try to warm them up a bit, bless them! The two 'golden oldies' and the one stallion that I do have stabling for are getting pretty jumpy with all the noise from the howling gales, half the time they want to go out, but once out they decide they would prefer to be back in and have me running to and fro all day to answer their demands!! Now it is 8am here and I'm off to don yet another load of wet weather gear to brave the elements for the day's work - tomorrow the wind is supposed to be dropping for most of the day, leaving us with just showers (hooray!), but tomorrow night and all day Sunday the weather is coming back again! It really is unrelenting!! Please could you send us a spell of your snow and frozen ground - I know ducks like water, but I am seriously getting fed up with paddling around all the time!


----------



##  (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh Anna, that sounds horrid. The weather is certainly 'changeable' here and warmer, so I hope something figures out for you and those horrid storms pass quickly.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 3, 2014)

Anna, I'm so sorry. Seriously, I think wet, damp cold weather is worse and much harder on the horses than just straight cold and snow. It's 22 below this morning and the winds are whipping. Everyone is in the barn and won't be going out today and tonight is supposed to be around 25 below. The sun is out today and that's a huge plus but the winds are very high so that's a drawback for sure.

I'm starting to think there is no perfect weather anywhere this year.

Madeline is doing well and hopefully no baby soon. I won't be doing photos until we go above zero as it's just too cold.

Hang in there Anna and I'll try to send our snow to you.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh you poor ladies.....Sara and Anna ...both very different weather but both sound awful.

We did finally get snow from the storm that passed last night

about 6-7 inches and very cold for us about 20 degree high - 20-40mph wind today and 4 degrees low tonight

but we only have 1 more day of below zero temps they say 40 for Sunday

Man....I so am in a hurry for spring


----------



## misty'smom (Jan 3, 2014)

OMG Anna and Sara your weather patterns sound just awful!! I don't like it when the weather is wet, windy and cold, just plain miserable! But bitter cold is not much better either and -22 is beyond bitter!! I always seem to have a difficult time on the cold rainy days, let them out or keep them in????




Like yesterday we went to Charlottesville (about 30 mins away) to go shopping, the bad weather wasn't suppose to move in until the evening. Well luck have it the cold rain began and by the time we got home it had changed to snow. They both were wet but seemed to be just fine, I brought them right in as it was feeding time. They were happy and gobbled their grain right up and then on to their hay!! So I am a worry wart!!



Today was very cold here in Va only about 22 for the high with lower wind chill temps. But after hearing your weather stories I can handle it.

Anna and Sara I do hope your weather turns for the better!!!!!!



Let's all pray



for an early spring!!!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Misty's Mom. We are hanging in there. 25 below this morning but the good news is it's the last below zero day for a while and supposed to get up to 19 today so that will feel like a heat wave. I worry about cold, wet weather too. Don't worry about snow but that rainy, wet sleet worries me. I have run in sheds but the horses will just stand out in it so if I know we're having a wet day in the cold weather, I leave everyone in. I'm sure they'd be fine but I'm like you Misty's Mom - I worry.


----------



##  (Jan 4, 2014)

WOW! 25 below in Missouri? Yikes! It's 58 degrees inside my house this morning. I hate heat, so I relish these 'cold' days in Florida -- haven't turned the heat on yet this year. But at 25 below, I know I'd give in. Now, it's comfortable in long sleeves, jeans and my fluffy slippers! LOL


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm still in Vermont Diane although leaving soon. I got delayed by an illness which kind of left me weak and drained. I went out this morning and it isn't so bad. Wind isn't blowing and sun is shining so not so bad today as yesterday when wind was whipping. I've been dreaming of heading to Florida though.


----------



##  (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, please have a VERY safe trip from Vermont! I kind of envy you seeing the wonderful beauty of winter having spent most of my life in the crisp snow of the Adirondack Mountains....something I miss here.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 5, 2014)

Diane, it is beautiful for sure and if I didn't have the horses, I wouldn't mind it but it's really hard to get out and do things with them during the winter and we all just try to get through it and winter here means snow on the ground through April although it does get warmer. Just rather be somewhere I can get outside and work with the horses and not be coping with such extreme cold with my old bones.

Well, I finally got pictures of Madeline and here they are.













She's not as lopsided as she looks in the last photo. We were in the snow and she was shifting her weight. Any thoughts?


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 5, 2014)

She's looking great Sara! Nicely shaped tummy and a developing udder - a late Jan/early February foal???

Oh and I know what you mean by 'old bones' LOL!! The only time I feel really warm at the moment is when I'm in bed - lovely fluffy duvet plus a heavy blanket covering it, not to mention the two dogs, one either side of me holding the covers down to 'cocoon' me - great unless I need to hop out for a night time loo visit, they of course refuse to move and I have to try to wriggle out of what really amounts to a very tight sleeping bag!! I wont even mention the various cats that I squash/disturb on my crawl across the bed to reach the floor, plus of course there is always the fun/challenge of actually managing to get back into bed again after a loo visit!! In spite of the bed being a super king size, it seems that I am only allowed to occupy a space of approx 2' in width - good job that I am easy going and have a sense of humour, but quite frankly, I will put up with anything as long as I am WARM!!

Sorry to hear that you have been unwell Sara - hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 5, 2014)

Anna, sounds as though we sleep the same way



I'm on feather beds under my duvet and surrounded by warm whippet bodies. They get so toasty warm when they are under the covers and wow, do I ever sleep well at night even though like you I'm always half off the bed being pushed by whippet feet.

I'm so glad you think Madeline is looking good as she's so tiny and a maiden. She's such a sweet mare too.

Well, I have another baby coming late spring early summer as I just purchased Arrow Woods Fannie from Toni Reece. She's bred to HSF Orion Star, a grandson of Orion Light Vant Huttenest and she's sired by NFCS Egyptian Kings Sultan and a Toy Horse dam so I'm excited to be adding these lines to my farm and I love the mare. Here's her photo.


----------



##  (Jan 6, 2014)

What a pretty girl!!! Should be a beautiful foal, and another one we'll all look forward to!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh Sara, she's beautiful - what a great addition to your herd! Can I ask if you mean Toy Horse rather than Toy House? Just interested.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 7, 2014)

Anna, yes Toy Horse. Typing so fast I goofed and thanks Diane and Anna.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 7, 2014)

Another question! Is that the British registered Toyhorse prefix or the USA stud that also calls itself Toy Horse? I'm sure it will be the US stud as you typed it as two separate words!! Was just getting interested as I might have known some of her ancestors.

Hope you are all keeping warm with this terrible cold weather - we have been watching and hearing all about it over here. Absolutely dreadful!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 8, 2014)

Anna, it's the British ToyHorse. I'm just made it two words due to spell check. Here's her pedigree for her dam - Toyhorse Princess Sukeena; dam's sire is Toyhorse Cwmhen Emperor and dam's dam is Toyhorse Ruskin Sue.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh brilliant - we are related!! Well I mean our minis are. LOL!! I have a Cwmhen Emperor mare - she's 21 or 22 this year (sorry but I get muddled over the oldies ages when the year changes!). She has been one of my best brood mares, giving us all daughters and only one son. She is in foal for this year for her last foal - we had the oportunity to use an outside stallion with her and just couldnt resist it, seriously hoping for a colt this time. Her dam is Park View Lady Kate so no relation on that side of her pedigree to your mare's dam. My mares name is Toyhorse Princess Chapella and I know there are several pics of her on my old foaling thread on here - which I shall have to get up and running again soon for the May foalings - I will go and look for a pic and let you know which page it is on to save you searching - easier for me too instead of searchng through my computer pics or photobucket!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 8, 2014)

OK Pics of Chapella and her last foal (2010) plus one of her daughters are on page 53 of my thread which is on page 2 of the threads here if you want to have a look. Her daughter Karis is actually marked/coloured in a similar way to your new little girl - well I think so!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 14, 2014)

Anna, so EXCITED about being related to you!!!



Sorry I haven't answered sooner but we've been having terrible weather roll through here daily. Lots of ice storms and that means no computer access for me. I'm off to look at your photos now.

As to Madeline, no photos until this weather clears up somewhat which I hope is soon. It's been a long winter. Not so much snow but so bitterly cold and lots of ice. How has it been in your parts of the country?


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 14, 2014)

your new mare is beautiful Sara

We used to own a stallion that was a grandson to Toyhorse Little Limelight

Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin

I loved this boy and kept him for 3 years

showing him (he was my show partner) he did really well in pinto

but alas he got too tall for our breeding program

He was homozygous for tobiano and a beautiful black pinto

The only foal we ever lost was his first as we bred 1 mare to him before we sold him

It was a black pinto filly.......and a hip lock that I couldn't get unhooked in time


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 17, 2014)

Lori, what a sad story. It's so hard to lose those foals.

We had one day of good weather and now we're headed back into the below zero stuff and I think Madeline is close. My farrier was here yesterday and she did the honor of doing a huge, squishy poop on him. She's always been a polite lady and that was a first so I'm taking it as a sign. I'll take photos today.

I'm so ready for warmer weather.


----------



##  (Jan 17, 2014)

Those hip-locks are the hardest to save. Sorry you couldn't win that one.

Looking forward to pictures of our 'polite' lady!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 17, 2014)

So sorry you lost that little foal Lori, so very sad.

Looking forward to those pictures.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 18, 2014)

Here are some photos from today. She's not as clean as she would be in warmer weather but it's too cold to be doing any washing at the moment.













That's it. She's doing really well.


----------



##  (Jan 20, 2014)

Looking good! And yes, it certainly is too cold to be washing!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 21, 2014)

No baby thank goodness. We had a terrible cold night last night so just in case the baby should decide to arrive, I had a very special horse guest in the in law suite attached to my house  Madeline was content, I didn't worry and no baby arrived.



I'm prepared but I still think she has a while to go or at least I hope so.


----------



##  (Jan 22, 2014)

Sounds like you're having some fun! Keep us posted!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh how cool she had her own suite...how great to have a place attached to your house to watch during such a cold time

Foaling in luxury ..........ahhhh

Hoping for better weather for you soon


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, it's good to be married to a builder and he built the in law suite for in laws and calling it a suite is making it sound fancier than it is because it's really a modest living quarters when you don't want your in laws in the house with you when they visit but it's highly practical for an expectant mare who is only 28" and very calm. 30 below without the wind chill tonight so she's bunking with us again. Problem is no end to this below zero stuff in sight so I'm hoping baby holds off for a long time. I can't get over how much super cold weather we're having this year.

I'll keep you updated but no news is good news.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 25, 2014)

Our first day above zero in a long while!! Unfortunately we are headed right back to extremely cold weather in another day. Here's the update photos. Any thoughts? I think she's looking almost ready but could really use your input.




She wasn't standing square in this photo but I really think the baby has dropped and is in position as she's no longer slab sided.







Two different views of down below.







I was going to let her stay in the barn tonight as it's warmer today and she's happier there with her buddies but if you think she's ready to go, I'll keep her in the house. I can stay in the barn with her and I do have a halter monitor for her as well.

Just could use your advice if you think she is looking like she's ready to go or she has more time. I'm hoping she holds off for another month.


----------



## palsminihorses (Jan 25, 2014)

Sara, is her udder real tight and warm to the touch? If so, then her udder is looking good. Can you test her milk? I used the Foal Time test strips and have had really good luck with them. Her hoo-ha doesn't look as puffy as I would think it would, but then, all mares are different and can fool you. Guess I'm really not much help, huh? LOL


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 25, 2014)

Pam, no not real tight and warm as of last night but will feel it again. I haven't used the test strips but I'll get some and try that. Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 25, 2014)

Sara we have used pool test strips from walmart they also work really good.

Please don't stay in the barn in this weather!!! especially when you can bring her in

Her udder doesn't look ready to me...but they can certainly fool you with that..

any looseness when you lift her tail. With all the winter hair sometimes you don't notice the butt sinking

in a bit.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 25, 2014)

I can bring her in and was planning to when we went below zero again but was going to let her enjoy her friends tonight but not a problem to have her in the house. No looseness when I lift her tail and glad udder doesn't look ready to you. I really don't want her to foal yet.


----------



##  (Jan 29, 2014)

I think she's got a little time yet, but you know these mares....we must watch for the sneaky ones!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh, Diane, I hope you are right and I hope she's not a sneak. Our weather is supposed to be moderating and I really just want her to hold off until we are out of the below zero stuff. I'll do more pictures this week. Thanks!!!

Went out to do the nail/ring test today and it announced Madeline is having a BOY!!! So I'm shopping for blue instead of pink. At this point, I just want healthy and happy but after a string of fillies last year, I'm due for a colt and very excited about it.

If anyone knows the origins of the nail test, I'd love to learn more. It also told me my non pregnant mares weren't pregnant so that was a relief. Wouldn't want to know they were sneaking out of the barn last spring to visit another barn.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 7, 2014)

No foal for Madeline thank goodnes and we're still in waiting mode. I have my final mares to add to the foaling line up this year so introducing

Diamond H Rebel's Foxy Lady - Clorox is a Sid Rebel granddaughter and is bred to Reeces Geneses. Foal is due in August and vet said it's a filly. I'll be keeping this baby for sure as I want a Geneses foal.




And lastly is Reeces Kalico Hawk, daughter of 4Gs Little Alfalfas Pleasure. She's bred to HSF Orion Star for a summer foal.




And the other news I have is Wish is coming home next month!!! Angel is ready to be weaned and is staying at the show barn but Wish is making her way home.

Other than that it's still below zero here but we're surviving. Hope all the nannies are doing well and can't wait to see everyone's babies!


----------



##  (Feb 7, 2014)

Very exciting, and hoping Madeline holds out for better weather!


----------



## lexischase (Feb 7, 2014)

Sara I love your line up! I knew when I saw Kristina post the SOLD ad for the little grulla mare that you bought her, just had a gut feeling. Super excited to see what these lovely mares give you. My geneses filly is the sweetest thing ever, and only 25" tall.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 7, 2014)

Some gorgeous foals coming your way

Love the pinto marking on your Clorox mare- very unique- it's plain where she got her barn name


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 8, 2014)

Lexi, your Geneses filly sounds so adorable. I hadn't planned to buy Affie and hadn't looked at the sale. A certain person said I needed her in my barn and did some convincing. Lori, thank you.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 11, 2014)

Sad news - Affie lost her baby. She's fine though and that's the most important thing of all.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh Sara - I'm so sorry....which mare is Affie? I don't see her in your posts unless I missed it

So glad she's doing fine though ((HUGS)) from NJ


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 11, 2014)

Lori, thank you. I removed her from the list after she miscarried.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh crap now I know who Affie is....so sorry she sure is a beauty

how disappointing

so sorry again


----------



## chandab (Feb 11, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, glad your mare is doing ok.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh I'm so very sorry - glad to hear that Affie is ok though. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you Lori and Chandab and Anna. I'm happy to report Affie is doing well. Thank you all again.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 14, 2014)

It was sad to see your foal had been lost at the same time frame of year that I lost one last year...

Glad that she's doing OK! Take care.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 14, 2014)

Paula, thank you. I'm so sorry about your loss as well. Even though they haven't arrived yet, we still love them. Thanks again.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 17, 2014)

Dumb question here - can you have a seasoned broodmare who is actually pregnant but doesn't look pregnant? If she were pregnant, she'd be giving birth in late March and while I think she is just portly, she was exposed to a stallion but I was thinking she'd look very pregnant by now if she had been bred. Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 17, 2014)

Everyone with more mares can take a shot at this question

can you see anything lopsided from behind? That's a dead give away for me.

But I would think the answer could be yes...lets hear the aunties opinion


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 17, 2014)

I purchased her as bred and the breeder was very surprised to hear she wasn't in foal as she always takes easily but she doesn't look lopsided but then I started wondering again after talking with her breeder but I think she just has a hay belly. I'll do photos when it stops snowing and thanks Lori!!!


----------



## JAX (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes I have had mares that did not look pregnant that were indeed!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 18, 2014)

Have to say that amongst my girls I have never had a 'seasoned' brood mare look that way this close to foaling. Could you get hold of the WeeFoal 120 and test her? Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you Anna and Jax for your advice and help. She was sold to me as "exposed" but not confirmed and I did photos of her today. I don't think she's expecting. It's all the hay I'm feeding because it's been so cold. And yes, it's snowing today so those are tiny snowflakes on her not dandruff













And here's sweet Madeline. I'm thinking she has a way to go which would make me very happy!








I tried taking a photo of her underside but I had just turned her out and she was stomping her feet and it blurred. I can tell you there's not much going on in the way of a bag.

Thoughts????


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 18, 2014)

I think you have two very different tummies there - one of them is in foal and the other has been enjoying plenty of food! LOL!!

Sorry but I dont see that as the tummy of a girl possibly giving birth in approx 4 weeks. BUT stranger things have happened and time will tell.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 18, 2014)

I agree with you Anna. I like my horses well fed during all this below zero weather for sure. I really appreciate your help. I just panicked for a minute and thought I'd better check with the experienced nannies.


----------



##  (Feb 19, 2014)

I agree. One definite, and one COULD be sneaky, but I think she's just doing well on her hay during this cold time. But as Anna said, we have all had at least ONE sneaky mare who did and didn't and did and didn't and then foaled while we weren't looking!

But, my guess would be only one getting ready!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Diane!!! That must have been some sneaky mare. They surely keep us on our toes and you have to love them.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 23, 2014)

I think we are getting closer as Madeline is starting to form a bag at long last. Here's photos from today.








Thoughts? She's a maiden.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh yes, that's a nice developing udder - I dont think there is any change in her vulva compared with your last pic, but there is time yet. Did you have an approx foaling date for her in February coz I think you are more likely to see a foal in early March?

Getting excited to see what she gives you!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 23, 2014)

Anna, if you go by the dates she was pastured with the stallion - March 15th to may 20th and you count 326 days then it could be anywhere from February 4th to April 10th but I'm thinking she won't go until April as I got her at the beginning of June and you could already tell she was expecting. Maybe because she's only 28" she showed more? But I'm thinking soon???

Thanks for your help always.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 23, 2014)

I would say that she will foal by mid March - she cetainly wont go until April judging by her udder. But then being a maiden, she might do anything she pleases. LOL!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh, mid March would be wonderful. Hopefully by then some of this snow will have vanished although maybe foals would enjoy the snow for play?? Thanks Anna.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 23, 2014)

anxious to see Madeline's foal

such a beautiful, colorful little girl (tiny I should say)

we on here need some more foal fixes as we all wait


----------



##  (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes, nice start to her udder. I'm thinking mid-March too, but as Anna says, we'll watch how she elongates, and how her udder grows, and hopefully, she'll be moving ahead nicely and we'll see a healthy, happy little one in a few weeks.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you Ladies1! I'm very nervous about this foal as Madeline is a maiden and tiny and I'm so thankful to have your support.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 24, 2014)

I have a little 28" mare (29" by British measurements) and compared with my others she seems tiny. I have to admit that I would have been nervous about breeding from her had she been a maiden, but when I got her she had already had a good few foals with no problem. One of the babies she had for me was born with the placenta immediately following/attached and I had the vet up to check the mare over. Vet did an internal and commented in amazement on how 'roomy' my little girl was inside and through the hips. So you see, being small in 'stature' doesn't necessarily mean being 'tiny' inside from a breeding point of view!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 24, 2014)

Anna, that's so comforting to know!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 24, 2014)

Here's a couple of pics for you - approx 10 days from foaling her last foal. She was 22 years old and we really shouldn't have asked her for another foal (previous one was born when she was 19) but we so wanted a Dragon foal from her. You can see that she had just started to lose some weight on her back, but I was too fightened to increase the amount of food she was already getting in case the foal was too large! But there were no problems and she soon picked up again after foaling when we piled the grub in as soon as baby was on the ground! She's now 26, a right, self opinionated, little diva, demanding - and getting - her 4 full feeds a day, grass during the day and ad lib hay in her warm stable at night, while all her poor companions have to slum it living out in the worst winter weather that we have had in years!! Meet Heidi.











And Billy.


----------



##  (Feb 24, 2014)

What a gorgeous momma and little Billy, Anna!

I, too, have foaled out many ladies 28 and under, maidens and otherwise, and most just do fabulous --- having very nice hips for baby to slip through. But we're here for you for any help you might need!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh, Anna - I LOVE the photos. What a sweetie pie!! And what a little doll baby Billy is. Just love your photos.

Diane, thank you. I'm so glad you are all here. I don't know what many of us would do without this board. I know I depend on all of you.

Thanks again and I'll do photos this weekend. Madeline was rolling and rolling this morning when I turned her out so maybe she's positioning that baby.

I know most people want fillies but I'd so love to get a colt from one of my mares this year so I'm thinking blue.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, I finally found my Billy Idol/Nighthawk cross mare I've been searching for forever. LM Idols Secret Regaldo x LM Hawks Hoku Lani and she's double Blue Boy bred on her grand dam's side as well. Last mare to join my farm but a very special one. Introducing Poco De Oro Regalo's Ritzy N Red:




That's my news for the day unless a certain mare decides to foal.


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 25, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> Sad news - Affie lost her baby. She's fine though and that's the most important thing of all.


I'm so sorry to hear that hun x


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh what a pretty girl - can't wait to see the rest of her!! Many congratulations, she will be a superb addition to your very special herd.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you Missy'sMum. I appreciate it very much. Anna, I'll see if I can get more photos. Also, can you post more photos of your horses? Love to see them running around. They are a special herd.


----------



##  (Feb 25, 2014)

What a pretty addition to your herd!! Do you have the stud book so you have a complete pedigree? If not, I'll be happy to send it to you.

Can't wait for more pictures of her, as Anna said. Very pretty girl!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 26, 2014)

Diane, when you have time would you mind sending me the pedigree? Thanks so much!!!


----------



##  (Feb 26, 2014)

Sure. PM me your personal email, if you don't want to post it here, and I'll send it to you.


----------



##  (Feb 26, 2014)

Pedigree sent, with all the Show Records for some of the AWESOME horses in her pedigree! She is one finely bred girl!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks Diane!!! I'd been looking for an Idol/Nighthawk mare for my very last addition and seeing that pedigree makes me know she was so worth waiting for. Thank you so much for your help. I really enjoyed reading it.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 27, 2014)

Madeline today - I think she's progressing but will wait to hear what you think.










And you can see she's all baby!!!




We should start a pool on the mare next in line to foal


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow! She is massive!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 27, 2014)

MissysMum said:


> Wow! She is massive!!






Hoping it's a giant baby bouncing colt!!


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 27, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> Hoping it's a giant baby bouncing colt!!


SOOO excited!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 27, 2014)

She's looking great!! Still got a little way to go yet - hope that udder fills before that belly goes POP!! LOL!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks Anna. Hope that balloon belly doesn't hit the ground



She loves her food too and hasn't lost her appetite.



She's in the barn munching as I type.


----------



##  (Feb 27, 2014)

Looking fabulous! I used to threaten to tie a "skateboard" under their bellies to help them get around! LOL

Love it!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 27, 2014)

Diane, that's a great idea for her belly. From what I can see of the threads it looks like Mousie's Penny and Ryan's Rexina and Madeline are in a countdown to foaling. Soon the board will be filled with awesome babies!!!


----------



##  (Feb 27, 2014)

I just LOVE this part of the spring!!! So excited to see all the new little ones coming safely to the ground!!


----------



## Mousie96 (Feb 27, 2014)

Your girl is beautiful! I am hoping that she foals soon!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you Mousie.

I've been thinking today how much I love this board and really the only place I post and visit except for the rare exception.


----------



##  (Feb 28, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 1, 2014)

I imagine we will all be seeing some gorgeous foals over the next month . Best of luck & safe foaling vibes from Australia to you all


----------



##  (Mar 1, 2014)

By the looks of things, I think Lala is going to get us started! So much fun to see all these little ones coming!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you Ryan! Diane, can't wait!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 1, 2014)

Can;t wait ...just got back from a couple days in VA ...so glad I didn't miss any


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 1, 2014)

I think we might be having a few in quick succession!! Hooray - the foaling season proper is starting - sooooooooo exciting!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi Lori, good to see you back and hope you had fun!!! Anna, it looks like the excitement is about to begin!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 2, 2014)

From today - think we're getting closer!


----------



## lexischase (Mar 2, 2014)

Cant wait to "meet" this baby!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks Lexi. I'm actually very nervous as she is a maiden and tiny although Diane has reassured me about size. I've been so enjoying watching your mare. She was adorable this morning.and I'm following your thread anxiously awaiting your news.


----------



##  (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks like she's moving forward! We're here for you and this precious little momma!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, I think we're getting close. She's definitely starting to wax and for the first time ever, she got really annoyed with me when I was underneath checking. Usually she could care less. I'll do photos tomorrow. She's not acting strange though and still eating like the horse she is




So now I think it's between Ryan, Lexi and me for next baby.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 6, 2014)

Im thinking I may be last to drop , Im tipping you will be next



And .................... Best of luck for a safe foaling


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you Ryan. It's an exciting time for all of us.


----------



##  (Mar 7, 2014)

Looking forward to continued updates on these 3 ladies. Very exciting!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 9, 2014)

Coat color question - Madeline is a pintaloosa bred to a black and white tobiano who is hetrozygous and black based. I can't get the coat color chart to factor in pintaloosa. Any thoughts on the coat color of the baby? I'll be happy with healthy but just curious about what might pop out.

Thanks.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 9, 2014)

That sounds like a question for the expert on spots Diane?


----------



##  (Mar 9, 2014)

What was the breeding on Madeline? I know that Grosshill EK Undisputed Creation was once a black pinto that greyed out, but what was her dam? When I look her up in AMHA, I don't see any appaloosa in the pedigree -- so wondering where she got those spots? But I know how WRONG the registries can be regarding colors and patterning. So, was mom really showing spots? Because according to what's in the pedigree, I don't see she's pintaloosa bred -- as dad was a greyed out black pinto, and according to the pedigree in AMHA, mom was a solid black. But it's obvious she's showing some type of lacey blanket -- does she have any other appaloosa traits? Any mottling, striped hooves....anything?

RFM IMA SWEET CREATION
Pedigree report
03/09/2014


****1***2***3***4***5***6***7***8***9****************************************
| | | | | HERCULES VANT HUTTENEST - UNREG.
| | | | DELL TERAS GENERAL LEE II - I 00820
| | | | |[04/27/1974 : S : SBK : BD : DC : 31.000]
| | | | | | NEGUS DE MURY MARAIS - UNREG.
| | | | | SITELLE VANT HUTTENEST - R 01631P
| | | | | |[05/23/1964 : M : RNB : - : - : 31.500]
| | | | | | | IMAN DU MURY MARAIS - UNREG.
| | | | | | NIELLE VANT HUTTENEST - R 01621P
| | | | | | |[04/12/1971 : M : RNB : - : - : 31.500]
| | | | | | | HIRONDELLE DU MURY MARAIS - UNREG.
| | | HEMLOCK BROOKS EGYPTIAN KING - A 04550
| | | |[03/04/1980 : S : DGR : BD : - : 31.250]
| | | | DELL TERAS LADY OF SPAIN - UNREG.
| | NFC EGYPTIAN KINGS CREATION - A 32767
| | |[05/05/1990 : S : SGR : BD : - : 29.000]
| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| | | | | | OHIO MASTERPIECE - R 00831P
| | | | | | |[01/01/1971 : S : SCS : - : DC : 27.500]
| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| | | | | OHIOS LITTLE TOY - R 01493P
| | | | | |[04/10/1974 : S : SBA : - : - : 30.000]
| | | | | | OHIO RED LADY - UNREG.
| | | | OHIOS MEADOW MUFFIN - R 03405T
| | | | |[04/02/1979 : S : SBK : - : DC : 29.000]
| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| | | | | | OHIO MASTERPIECE - R 00831P
| | | | | | |[01/01/1971 : S : SCS : - : DC : 27.500]
| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| | | | | OHIOS LITTLE QUEENIE - R 01653P
| | | | | |[01/02/1974 : M : SBA : - : VO : 32.000]
| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| | | | | | OHIOS MINI MISS - R 00835P
| | | | | | |[01/01/1968 : M : SCS : - : - : 33.500]
| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| | | SUNDANCE SOLID GOLD - IT04252
| | | |[07/22/1983 : M : SSR : - : - : 32.750]
| | | | FLYING W FARMS GYPSY GOLD - UNREG.
| GROSSHILL EK UNDISPUTED CREATION - A 74782
| |[03/12/1996 : S : PBK : PD : - : 33.750]
| | | | GOLDEN PENNYS PRINCE CHARMING - UNREG.
| | | SHADOW OAKS PAUL BUNYAN - I 00001B
| | | |[12/15/1969 : S : PGR : - : DC : 32.500]
| | | | | JOLLYS PRINCE F P R - UNREG.
| | | | LITTLE TEX FANCY - R 00225P
| | | | |[09/02/1962 : M : SWT : - : DC : 32.750]
| | | | | TEX FANCY - UNREG.
| | HIDDEN MEADOWS VANITY FAIR - A 24532
| | |[06/22/1988 : M : PBK : DN : - : 30.000]
| | | | | | GOLDEN PENNYS PRINCE CHARMING - UNREG.
| | | | | SHADOW OAKS PAUL BUNYAN - I 00001B
| | | | | |[12/15/1969 : S : PGR : - : DC : 32.500]
| | | | | | | JOLLYS PRINCE F P R - UNREG.
| | | | | | LITTLE TEX FANCY - R 00225P
| | | | | | |[09/02/1962 : M : SWT : - : DC : 32.750]
| | | | | | | TEX FANCY - UNREG.
| | | | SHADOW OAKS WILLIAM HENERY - I 01797
| | | | |[04/06/1978 : S : PPA : DN : VO : 30.500]
| | | | | | GOLDEN TOY - UNREG.
| | | | | GOLDEN MIST - I 01029B
| | | | | |[05/02/1975 : M : SPA : - : - : 34.000]
| | | | | | CHOCOLATE DROP - UNREG.
| | | SHADOW OAKS CONFETTI - A 08284
| | | |[03/30/1984 : M : PCS : - : - : 30.750]
| | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| | | | LADY VIEJO - I 00709B
| | | | |[01/01/1968 : M : PGR : - : - : 34.000]
| | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
RFM IMA SWEET CREATION - A 202267
|[04/25/2010 : M : PBK : - : RV : 00.000]
| | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| | | | KOMOKOS KING TUT - R 00242P
| | | | |[01/01/1968 : G : SBA : BT : DC : 30.000]
| | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| | | KOMOKOS LITTLE HUSSELER - R 02360P
| | | |[05/01/1974 : S : SDN : BT : - : 26.500]
| | | | KOMOKOS LADY BUG - UNREG.
| | KOMOKOS LITTLE KING SUPREME - R 02914T
| | |[06/04/1978 : S : SBA : BT : - : 27.000]
| | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| | | | KOMOKOS MOUNTAIN BOY - R 00243P
| | | | |[01/01/1966 : S : SSR : - : - : 30.500]
| | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| | | KOMOKOS TEENIE JEANIE - R 01534P
| | | |[09/11/1974 : M : SBA : - : - : 28.500]
| | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| | | | KOMOKOS SALLY - A 04101
| | | | |[01/01/1967 : M : DGR : - : DC : 31.000]
| | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| IMA SWEETIE SUPREME - A 72996
| |[04/14/1995 : M : SBK : DN : - : 31.500]
| | | | | VOLMAR - UNREG.
| | | | IRSUL VANT HUTTENEST - I 00305
| | | | |[01/01/1968 : S : SBK : - : DC : 29.000]
| | | | | URSULA - UNREG.
| | | LITTLE KINGS BLACK SAM - A 06847
| | | |[05/09/1983 : S : SBK : - : VO : 28.500]
| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| | | | | | KOMOKOS MOUNTAIN BOY - R 00243P
| | | | | | |[01/01/1966 : S : SSR : - : - : 30.500]
| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| | | | | KOMOKOS SUNDANCE - R 00818P
| | | | | |[01/01/1970 : S : SCS : - : - : 29.500]
| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| | | | | | KOMOKOS LITTLE SAD SACK - A 05780
| | | | | | |[01/01/1966 : M : SBK : - : - : 31.500]
| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| | | | KOMOKOS MISS HO JO - R 02463P
| | | | |[04/16/1977 : M : SCS : - : DC : 30.000]
| | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| | | | | KOMOKOS MUFFIN - R 00129P
| | | | | |[06/10/1971 : M : SBA : - : DC : 33.000]
| | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| | TAHITI SWEETIE - A 19471
| | |[05/09/1987 : M : SBK : DN : - : 32.000]
| | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
| | | A LITTLE SPICE OF LIFE - I 00349B
| | | |[06/29/1974 : M : SBK : - : - : 34.000]
| | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
****1***2***3***4***5***6***7***8***9****************************************


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 10, 2014)

Diane, interesting. She definitely has spots on her shoulders and on her rump. Most are hairy now but you can see them clearly when she sheds out. Nothing on her hooves and no appy characteristics other than those spots that I see so I guess I'm wrong in thinking she's a pintaloosa? Her dam is IMA Sweetie Supreme and her grandsire is Komokos Little King Supreme on her dams side and her granddam is Tahiti Sweetie.

So I guess she's a pinto then? Interesting and thanks!


----------



##  (Mar 10, 2014)

No, that blanket is definitely showing there is some spotting in there somewhere! But with the sock, she's got pinto going on too, as that is a pinto trait. So, she's showing signs of both genes, but normally we say they are pintaloosa bred when one parent is pinto and one parent appaloosa. It will be quite interesting to see how baby turns out. It will definitely be a black based pinto (from dad's homozygous side), but it could actually have some spotting going on with momma having some appaloosa genes from someone in her line ! Many of the Van't Huttenest horses had some appy going on, so it could be coming from that line, as well as any of those 'unreg' horses. Now, I can't wait to see this baby even more!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks so much Diane. I really appreciate all the help you give us. I can't wait to see Babycakes (as I call him) either but just want him safely on the ground. He was kicking up a storm yesterday and was so thrilling to feel.

Update - checked Madeline's hooves this morning and she has two black and white striped hooves!!! I'm thinking that's appy or am I wrong. Still learning.


----------



##  (Mar 10, 2014)

Striped hooves is an appy trait. Some people say pintos also have striped hooves, but I've never seen that, but I KNOW it's an appy trait! She may also show some mottling in her privates or inside the vulva or mouth. Sometimes they are very creative of hiding their traits!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 10, 2014)

I'll go check those hidden parts tomorrow. Thanks for your help!


----------



## cassie (Mar 10, 2014)

How is your pretty girl going? still keeping that foal hidden from us all?? hoping its soon for you, any new pics for us?


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Cassie! She's fine. I think we're a week or two out still. I'll try to do photos today but there's not much progress except she is round!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 12, 2014)

Nothing going on with Madeline but didn't want to hijack Lexi's thread but just wanted to say how awesome it is to wake up and see these foals safely on the ground. It's such a thrill and so happy for everyone. Here's to more foals safely on the ground.


----------



##  (Mar 12, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> Nothing going on with Madeline but didn't want to hijack Lexi's thread but just wanted to say how awesome it is to wake up and see these foals safely on the ground. It's such a thrill and so happy for everyone. Here's to more foals safely on the ground.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 14, 2014)

I was going to ask if Madeline was an "incomplete roan" based on her winter hairy pics. Finally went backwards to post one and saw the one pic you have of her shed out and hmmm, no, need Dianne's input on that one.

The sire of this baby, "Fine Art" IS what I call an incomplete roan on my guys... Not sure what the actual phenom is called - just what I CALL IT - see right behind his left hip that streak of white w/ no white skin under it. My first stallion passed this type of roaning on to a lot of his babies. I have quite a few that have serious roaning in some of their "spots" - varies as to where but a lot on the hips (well above the flanks like for sabino roaning) and no "flecks" around the edges. No white in the solid black tails (again like you would see in Sabino or Rabicano). The white roaning seems to increase as they age as well...

Diane - all of my pintos either have white or striped hooves and supposedly no appy breeding (especially since they are Shetlands not Minis,




). I'll see if I have close ups of any of the stripey hoofies, LOL.






Iggy - he's got the white "roan patch" on his rite forearm... Plus you can see some roan flecks in his coat - yet he's not what I call a "true roan"... and next is a pic that definitely shows his striped hooves - left front and right rear. Iggy has sired quite a few foals for us, need to go count now. Our website is down or rather not working correctly yet so I will have to count elsewhere... I believe all of his foals for us have at least one striped hoof... He's homozygous for tobiano and I've had one of his foals that was tested also test as homozygous (now gelded as I didn't feel he was stallion quality).






This is Echo - the last foal sired by our 1st stallion who was also black and white. I knew that Echo had at least one striped hoof - the other three are black. The right hind IS striped - hard to see but this is really the only photo that I have that shows it... And since his hoof is dirty, it's hard to see that that "stripe" goes all the way to the coronet... Echo is one of my 2013 "kids"... The last foal sired by "AJ" and a really NICE one. AJ was also homozygous for tobiano and had that incomplete roaning going on.... As well as ermine spots on his legs and paw prints w/i the white markings on his body. All of AJ's foals have ermine spotting - even the ones out of solid mares, so it's not a trait that "proves" a trait of homozygous tobiano, imo. This fellow, Echo, hasn't been color tested yet (he's not homozygous for black, being out of a chestnut tobiano mare), but will be eventually unless I geld him first.






Pasture shot of Echo's sire, AJ, showing his small "roany" patch on the left hip. As he aged, it roaned out more but DOES NOT SHOW well in my pics...






and one in 2005. AJ trotted across the rainbow bridge in July 2012. He "owned us" for 17 years. I LOVE this pic of him - when we were showing him locally as a hunter pony stallion. Also if you look close at the spot above the roany patch - that spot has "roaned out" in front of it - there is no white hair under the leading edge of white on it... And it's much larger than the pic above which shows that spot better... He also had roaning around the white markings on the left side of his neck (under his mane) - I don't have any actual pics of that, though.






I didn't mean to hi-jack your thread but I love topics of color SO FASCINATING and this time it's not about silver genealogy. I can't wait to see what Madeline produces! That looks to be a really NICE baby.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 14, 2014)

I just have to continue to "hi-jack" this thread...





Here's a son of AJ's out of a large pony sized, horse mare (paint x arab). His dam DID NOT have any roaning in her bay tobiano markings. Rascal matured to 13.1 and did well for his owners in local & 4H shows. Now a beloved family member that gets occasional rides. Apache is out of a black sabino mare that was minimally marked. This pic shows his roaning a little (I actually have very few pics of this pony that shows his roaning that I KNOW he had...!). Apache also matured to 13.1 hh and was a top competitor in 3 day eventing for his little rider before she outgrew him. They haven't gotten around to training him to drive yet - I keep trying to convince them that they should. These 1/2 shetland crosses are WONDERFUL mounts for little folk and for small adults.









Hmmm - thought you could see his roany patch here, but really only see what he did performance wise, LOL.






and the last crossbred son of AJ's. This pony is out of a solid bay Arabian mare with lots of chrome (minimal "overo" but not Sabino??). The first one is in Jan 2011 = winter coat. The 2nd is Aug 2013 in summer coat - I attached the pic in the shade so no sun glare on his coat... Yes, that's roaning all the way down the outer gaskin. He also has a patch on his shoulder on the left side. I'm out of piccie spots on this post...


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 14, 2014)

AND one more, SORRY! WEll, it does keep ya' from getting bored, doesn't it???? While waiting for your babies to arrive...

Here's "Sami" when he's about 9 months old after a bath. This shows his roany spot on his right hip, his roany spot on his left shoulder AND his stripey hooves...















And here are two shots of "Flashi" - the 2011 daughter of "Iggy" the first silver tobiano stallion pictured in the first post. She has a roany spot sandwiched 'tween her dapples on her left rear barrel area... 1st pic Oct 2012 at the Spooktacular show in Glen Rose, TX and the 2nd at the 2013 Shetland Congress in Des Moines, IA.











AND underneath that hoofblack, she has stripey hooves! Hoofblack is still showing here but you can see the stripes as well.






EDITED TO ADD - and two "roany spots" on her face - 1 just in front of her cheek bone and one closer to the bottom of her jaw between her jowl and her chin. I expect those will both get much whiter when she hits her teens... I see that a lot in the silver dapples regardless of the white face markings (have a couple with NO face markings that have gotten roany hairs around their foreheads and sides of their cheeks after they turned 12 yrs old).


----------



## chandab (Mar 14, 2014)

Paula, I can't see the other spots as well, but I'd say the roany spot on AJ is due to Sabino, and they do sometimes continue to roan out. I had an AQHA mare with a roan spot on her hip, the rest of her markings said sabino. Probably one of the forms that doesn't have a test, yet; but, one of the forms of sabino just causes roaning without facial and/or leg white.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 14, 2014)

Paula, wow do you ever have some gorgeous horses. I never, ever get tired of looking at photos of horses and talking about color. Really a fascinating subject. I think Madeline most closely resembles your Echo. I had another foal last year out of Fine Art bred to a blue roan and she came out grulla (or at least that's what the consensus was with regard to her color) with a pronounced dorsal stripe.

Here's her photos.





Not sure how she came out that color but she did. So I'm really looking forward to this cross with Madeline.

P.S. - Love the photo of Apache and Kenzi practicing. And I love your Flashi too. Such gorgeous horses you have!!!


----------



##  (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the pictures of the pintos with the striped hooves. Not having many pintos here over the years, I had never seen it before.

LOVE all those pictures of those beautiful horses! Certainly helps pass the waiting time!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 14, 2014)

While we are waiting I have one more pintaloosa to add to my foaling line up this year and a very special one - Scott Creek's Mystical Sparkle, a 29" beauty who is bred to the one and only RFM's Thunder Inki. I've actually owned her for a while but wanted to wait to share the news. But Madeline is due first and really very excited about all the babies.

Photos used with permission.





And thanks everyone for sharing photos of your horses. I love seeing them.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 14, 2014)

Stunning pictures of stunning horses as always Paula! I think the various colours that our minis throw up are absolutely facinating.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 14, 2014)

Congrats on your other addition

I just love Inki - this should be a beauty as well

I know you have alot of that awful winter weather again so

I woun't as you Madeline to rush


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks Lori!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 15, 2014)

Madeline's underside today.


----------



##  (Mar 15, 2014)

Keep it coming little girl!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks Diane. Hoping she holds off as our weather is terrible with lots of snow and below zero temperatures.

In other news, my fillies from last year - Suzette, Kate and Angel are headed out showing next month. Very exciting for me as they are very special to me.


----------



##  (Mar 16, 2014)

You'll have to post some pictures of them so everyone can see how special "we" know they are. We have several new people here who will join in our drooling, I'm sure! Can't wait to hear results! Praying for lots of wins!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks Diane. I just think it's exciting they made the cut as I've seen some photos of really fine yearlings heading out showing. Hard to believe this time last year I was still waiting for them all to arrive. It's quite a journey to bring a baby into the world and then watch them mature. It's why I love this board although we certainly have our share of heartbreak over here as well.


----------



##  (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, there are some sad times, but we must relish in the achievements and successes. Breeding is not for the faint of heart, but when you get a little one safely on the ground, we just thank the Lord for another successful ending to a long wait.

I love this board and the friends here comforting us when something sad happens, and being as excited as can be when there is a success. Blessedly, there are many more happy times than sad, and I cherish each and every one!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 16, 2014)

You are so right Diane. Two years ago after I had such a horrible experience I couldn't even post about it, I thought I'd never go through this again and then last year I had experienced broodmares and they gave me such awesome foals and the joy I experienced and still do over those babies is beyond compare.

I have made so many friends from this board and I feel as though we all truly care about each other's horses and it's just really wonderful to be here with all of you and couldn't get through it without all of your advice and encouragement.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 16, 2014)

You have to share the show results of Kate, Suzette and Angel with us so excited for you another

great show season ahead


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 16, 2014)

Diane and Sara, you are both so right - this is one of the best places to spend any spare moments that we may have in our daily lives, such friendly people, so much excitement, and yes some sad times, but all in all it is a great place - I think it was Suzie's 'long' pregnancy plus Peanut's one that followed close behind that originally led to this forum being started so we must thank them!

I know that once again we will be watching Suzie excitedly in August when her second baby is due, but does anyone know if Heidi's Peanut is expecting again?


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope Heidi comes back this year. She makes me smile! Anna, interesting about how this forum came to be. I love that people can post here and not be worried about being criticized. I think that's why we all become friends - because we love all the horses and the babies too.


----------



##  (Mar 17, 2014)

Yup! No criticism allowed!






I'll try calling Heidi and see what's she's up to.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 17, 2014)

Finally got round to doing the nail test and I got the same as you - COLT


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 18, 2014)

Ryan, exciting!!! Now we're in a race to see which colt arrives first!


----------



## JAX (Mar 18, 2014)

:run Did someone say race???


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 18, 2014)

Jax,


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## AnnaC (Mar 18, 2014)

Ooooooo I love races!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 18, 2014)

lol Jax ..and everyone.it's a colt race...and their off !!!


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2014)

Me too! Here's to the race~!!



:run



:run


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 21, 2014)

Howdy Race watchers. Haven't been online too much as I've injured my knee. I'm hoping I have a while to go as it's snowing every day here and more below zero stuff



not to mention it's exquisitely painful to move and I can't bend my knee at the moment too easily but no bum knee will keep me from greeting this baby.

Madeline is quite large but then I'm remembering Wish looked like she was carrying a baby elephant. Here's the photos from today.

Coming and going









Thoughts on timing?

I'm off to catch up on the other threads!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 21, 2014)

If that snow gets much deeper, you won't need to shovel....her belly will swipe it clean!! LOL

(Insert rolling around emoticon here!)


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 21, 2014)

For sure! It's actually way over there heads in most of the pasture and it needs to melt some time this year.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 21, 2014)

I sure hope you see grass soon

Madeline looks great


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2014)

She is looking great, moving along nicely, but lets hope she hangs on for that snow to start disappearing!! Hope your knee improves quickly, damaged knees are not just very painful, they are also very inconvenient!


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2014)

She is looking wonderful! I think she'll hang on a bit, as baby doesn't appear to have moved into position -- still laying a bit sideways with momma still looking quite lopsided! She's growing a nice udder, so hopefully she'll take the time to get it properly filled which will give you some time to heal!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh, good news to hear she is going to hold on. We're under another winter storm watch today



Some year, spring will come again.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey ,

How is your knee feeling ? Hope you are making a speedy recovery


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Ryan, Thanks so much for asking! Every day it's a little better.

To everyone - taking a break from the board. Safe foaling to everyone and I'll catch up in a few weeks.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 24, 2014)

I heard the storm grazing us is headed in your direction

thinking of you take care of that knee too


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2014)

Hope everything is okay with you. We'll miss you, and wait for your return!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 29, 2014)

Back from my break. My knee is bending a little better. No baby here but closer. I'm wondering if she'll foal on Suzette's birthday






Still covered in snow. 4 more inches expected tonight but no more below zero weather thank goodness. Here's two photos from this morning.


----------



##  (Mar 29, 2014)

She's moving ahead nicely, and it's great to hear your moving better as well.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks Diane. I'm excited she's held off as our temperatures are getting warmer and that's a relief.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 30, 2014)

I think she will hang on just a little bit longer for you - time for that rise in temp and for your knee to improve (I hope!)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 30, 2014)

Glad to see you Back and hear that your knee is starting to mend.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Ryan and Anna! Well, we have our first warm day and the snow is melting and the mud is flowing. My other pregnant mares who were spending the winter in warmer climates arrived and I think I have one about to foal. Here is Kalico Hawk. She's very laid back and not stressed at all and she didn't mind when I was sticking the camera all over. I just finished setting up her birthing stall but what do you think?












And here's Madeline who has been rolling in the mud today.






Thoughts?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2014)

Well I think Kalico looks really good in the tummy stakes, but where is her udder?? Madeline is moving along perfectly.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 1, 2014)

Maybe she will be like Wish and not get her udder until after she foals? The rest of her is looking ready it seems to me? I think Madeline should be soon but I just never know these days.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 1, 2014)

I like that Kalico Hawk (a thunder hawk daughter I guess)

very pretty can we see a whole picture of her?


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 2, 2014)

Laurie, yes, she's a Thunder Hawk daughter. Really lovely mare with a bald face and blue eyes. I'll take her out today and get a full photo. She's expecting a foal from HSF Orion Star.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 3, 2014)

Lori, here's a photo of her. She's doing a major shed but I think when she's done she's going to be really gorgeous. Love her personality and she's just a sweetheart.

I think she's getting close and here's another bag photo from today. Anna, anyone what do you think?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2014)

You can easily see what a pretty girl is hiding under that furry winter coat - a real beauty!

I think that tummy of hers just needs to shift a little further forward (difficult to tell with the small short coupled ones I know) and that udder needs to fill a bit more. Of course, as we all know, these final things can take more than a few days or happen overnight, so sorry Sara I dont have a strong or certain answer for you, I'll just be clever and say baby will be here soon! LOL!!

Seriously though, hows her vulva looking - colour?


----------



##  (Apr 3, 2014)

I think that udder will fill more, since she's started one. And I agree, a bit more forward of center should be good. But, a few good rolls can move everything along very quickly.

Can't wait!

Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks Ladies. After Wish surprised me last year by not bagging, I'm ready just in case. She's such a sweet girl and even though she's been here only a couple of days, she'll let me handle her all over. I don't have a photo of the sire of the baby but he's HSF Orion Star. So I'm thinking a colorful foal but I was wrong all last year about colors so who knows. And if anyone has a picture of HSF Orion Star please share. Thanks!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 4, 2014)

She's a beautiful mare Sara thx for the photo

this should be a special baby for sure


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks Lori. I love your babies so hoping mine will be as wonderful as yours.

Nothing going on here but I'm worried about Missy'sMum. Haven't seen her online in a while and was wondering if anyone knew how she was doing and how Missy is doing?


----------



##  (Apr 5, 2014)

Not a word. Hope she replies soon with how Missy is.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 5, 2014)

I hope so too. Hope there were no bad after effects of her riding accident. Was worried about both of them.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 5, 2014)

I know that sometimes life in general gets in the way, but it is a worry when there is no word from someone who regularly posts here. Hope all is ok too.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 6, 2014)

Hope so too. I know when Crystal had a problem two years ago, I couldn't bring myself to post about it so I'm hoping she's just busy and all is well. We get so close on this board.


----------



##  (Apr 6, 2014)

I know, that's what always frightens me. Praying like mad!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 6, 2014)

Don't worry guys, i'm here!


----------



##  (Apr 6, 2014)

Well we're so glad! I caught up on your thread, and we're so happy things are moving ahead -- even if slower than you'd like! LOL


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 6, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well we're so glad! I caught up on your thread, and we're so happy things are moving ahead -- even if slower than you'd like! LOL


I was pleasantly surprised to see you all asking after me to be honest, there hasn't been much to update on really as she hasn't changed much haha


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 6, 2014)

Missy'sMum, So glad all is well. You were definitely missed!

Think Madeline is getting ready to foal soon. Progress definitely. Here's today.







I'm not in a rush so if you tell me you think it's going to be a while longer I'm okay with that



Not that it matters what I want because she'll foal when she's darn good and ready and I know it will be the middle of the night.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 6, 2014)

Ha!! Just because you are expecting her to foal in the middle of the night, she'll probably have it at lunchtime!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 6, 2014)

Wow, Anna, if she foaled at lunch time, I'd keel over from surprise!!! Does she look ready to you?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 6, 2014)

There's been a lot of foals born during the day this year. We had two foal during the day, a couple hours apart.

Don't be surprised. I think Miniatures write their own book on foaling.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 6, 2014)

That would be great! I'm in and out all the time during the day but it's a bummer sleeping in the barn night after night. I seriously have got to get a camera. Can't run one because we're on dial up but I think I could just have one that goes to the house? I do have a halter monitor on but not sure if they work or not.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 6, 2014)

We had a halter monitor when we lived in Oklahoma. It worked, except when the mare could make it go off without laying down. Rubbing her head some way and triggered the alarm. But, when it counted, I was out there within 5 minutes.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 6, 2014)

That's good to know.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 7, 2014)

What a difference a day makes. Pointed down and ready to go. If she foals on Saturday, it will be Suzette's first birthday


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 7, 2014)

Looking at that udder, and allowing that it is only Monday, she could well have this baby before next weekend! On the other hand she may just hang on for next Saturday - only she knows the answer to that!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 7, 2014)

It grew overnight!!!! I'm so very excited and my new foal jammies made by our own Robin Olmstead just arrived today too. All systems go!


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2014)

NOW you're ready -- even with jammies in hand! Can't wait to see your announcement!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 7, 2014)

sending prayers for a safe foaling

I'll have to check out Robins Jammies


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you Ladies. I'm very worried because last time I had a maiden mare foal (Crystal) it was a heartbreaking experience although Crystal is fine and feisty but I never bred her again. Anyway, I can use your prayers for sure.

Here's a photo of my Sock Monkey jammies. Robin takes orders


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 7, 2014)

They are adorable Sara

We have had a number of maidens foal thru the years, although ours are not tinies but you'll be ok


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks Lori.


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2014)

I've foaled out many a tiny one -- 28" and under. She looks like she's got a nice hip, and the KEY to foaling these tinies is making sure you are there when they foal. That way, if there is a problem, you can jump right in before the labor has progressed so far that it is hard to push baby back in if you need to.

Many of my little ones delivered all on their own with no help, maidens and 2nd time moms, so just re-read the foaling info pinned at the top of the thread, print it out and tack it in her stall. Gather up your supplies, put the vet on speed dial, notify a helper that you may call, and you'll be just fine. We will be looking forward to your announcement. And remember, if you run into trouble, call the vet, then feel free to call me at: 863-990-3210. We're here for you!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks Diane. Vet is on speed dial but in this neck of the woods, he's two hours away as our other equine vet left the state so I have a very experienced friend standing by and thank you for your phone number. I might be using it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 8, 2014)

Cant wait to hear the news Sara, hoping it all goes smoothly for you


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks Ryan. Should be any minute. All systems are go.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 10, 2014)

EEE, need some quick advice - way back in February I posted photos of a mare I purchased as bred but not confirmed and she really didn't look like she was going to foal. We all pretty much decided she's not pregnant. She is not a maiden and has had foals before and she doesn't look pregnant but all my horses are on the chubby side in the winter but no visible baby.

Well today, I'm doing spring grooming and this is what I see. If she's bred, baby would have to be here by the end of next month as that's been a year. Thoughts?

Here's the photos from February so you don't have to look for them.





Here's today. Her hoo haw is really bulging. Might not show in photos.





Looking through her back legs now - before there was nothing.




What do you think? Just went out with her again and her bag is very full and feels tight. I don't have any boys here so there's no way she was bred after she arrived. Her hoo haw haw is huge and pulsing. Don't know if that's a sign or not as I still have lots to learn. I'm secretly hoping she's pregnant as this would be my Billy Idol grand baby but I don't want to read signs that aren't there.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 10, 2014)

I would say that you have a baby on the way! With mares who have foaled before and that are a little overweight most of the time (as you and I seem to 'suffer' from!!), it is possible for their udders to also get a bit puffy, but I have never seen an experienced brood mare with that sort of change in her vulva unless she was in foal, plus that udder is a bit more than 'puffy'.

Get her (and yourself) on the watch closely list!!



Well that's my opinion!

Oh, and congratulations!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks Anna. I had told her previous owner she wasn't pregnant and she was surprised as she said Dreams always took very easily but she hasn't looked at all pregnant like my other mares so I just figured she wasn't. Thank you for your advice. I so appreciate it. I can't imagine what I'd do without these boards to help me along. All of you are so wonderful with your time and advice.

So maybe now I'm on baby watch for Dreams and Madeline.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep... looks pregnant to us! Looking forward to your babies...


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 10, 2014)

Well I'm beyond excited then. Sire of foal is LM Idols Secret Regalo, Sired by Billy Idol and ASA Boy Blues Secret Love and is 2010 AMHA Regional Champion Sr. Stallion 30" and under and 2009 AMHA Reserve World Champion 2 year old stallion 29" and under.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 10, 2014)

Exciting!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2014)

THIS IS JUST WONDERFUL!! Yes, I would totally agree that baby is on the way!!

How exciting to sneak on here at work, and read such news!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 10, 2014)

It is exciting. I'm beyond surprised to say the least. I'll keep you posted. And if that's a baby in there then she has hidden it well.

I have her tucked into her stall and here's some photos from this afternoon. Her hoo haw keeps pulsating and I keep expecting to see a foal peeking out at me












Wow, I'm still in shock.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 10, 2014)

I dont think she has very long to go - that udder even looks more filled over the last few hours!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh, exciting!!! I am so glad I was grooming this morning. I would have been caught by surprise for sure as I really didn't think she had taken. She's really got that foal tucked up and just looks like she has a hay belly and I never knew mares who had given birth before could hide babies that way.

I just can't get over this. What a shocker.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 10, 2014)

To Kari and I, her bag looks bigger. It even is shiny looking. You may have two babies in the next couple days. They will be playmates.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 10, 2014)

I think he/she is coming tonight. I was just in the barn to do a check and she was laying flat out with her tail behind her. She saw me and got up but her hoo haw is even puffier and it keeps throbbing and her bag is even bigger. I'm going to be out in the barn every few minutes to keep checking. Wow. Don't even have words for this experience. I had given up in February after posting the photos.

I'll be so happy to have two foals the same age to be playmates.


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2014)

This is SOOOOOO exciting!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow best of luck , will be eagerly awaiting the news


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2014)

How exciting



yay!!!! I'm guessing a colt lol


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 10, 2014)

All quiet. Maybe I'm just over anxious. Been an exciting day. I'll take a colt or a filly. All I really want is safely on the ground and healthy. Woops, haven't done the nail test. Need to run out there again and see



Madeline's nail test said a colt.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 10, 2014)

excitement is ready to start in VT


----------



## JAX (Apr 10, 2014)

Woo Hoo another race!!! I am excited too!


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2014)

Just checking in excitedly!!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 10, 2014)

Best Wishes for safe foaling of a healthy baby!!! Keep us posted please!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 11, 2014)

Stillborn buckskin filly - teeny, tiny doll baby born this morning. Dreams and I are both grieving. I hope to have happier news with Madeline but just undone at the moment.

Forgot to thank you for all your support.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 11, 2014)

So sorry for you and Dreams.


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2014)

I am so sorry for you and Dreams. My heart breaks, as I know how excited we all were just finding out she was pregnant. But, sending lots of love and {{{{{HUGS}}}}} for both of you at this sad time.




[/url]


----------



## happy appy (Apr 11, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss, I am grieving with you. {{hugs}}


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh I'm so very sorry - sending you and Dreams my sincere sympathy and ((((HUGS)))) xx


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 11, 2014)

Sending you big hugs , take care ....


----------



## Flame (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm so so sorry to hear of your loss big hugs to you both


----------



## chandab (Apr 11, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry Sara ....so glad your mare is ok ....

such a roller coaster ride for you with her

soon you will have more tiny hooves to help ease the pain

it's so hard losing one



((HUGS)))


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 11, 2014)

I am so sorry for you and Dreams......will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## lexischase (Apr 11, 2014)

I am just catching up a bit right now, so sorry for the loss of Dreams filly. Big hugs Sara, I know how excited you were for this baby.


----------



## JAX (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh no I am so very sorry.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you one and all for your care and concern. Means the world to me.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 12, 2014)

I let Dreams back out with her friends this morning and she was back to normal and very glad to see her girls so that's good news. I have resolved never, ever to name a foal before it's born again. I did that with Crystal's foal and then I had Dream's foal all named as well so never again.

But life continues on here and I have dusted myself off because I have two mares who are very close to foaling who need me. I think Kalico is very close. Here's her photos.









And here's Madeline this morning.








I turned them out together and they are within my sight all the time. They bonded to each other instantly and have spent the morning grooming each other all over. I hope they are talking to each other because Kalico is a very experienced broodmare and Madeline is a maiden. So I'm on 24 hour foal watch.

Thank you again for all your comments. I very much appreciated them.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 12, 2014)

your ladies are looking very close, they will keep you busy now

I agree about naming I did that once in 2009 and it was the only foal we lost to a hip lock

a black pinto filly



from a stallion we bred and had sold ...so I never again will name them ahead of time

The stallion was Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin" and after breeding 1 mare and selling him I decided

before the foal was born be it filly or colt was gonna name it Eagles Ring Still Smokin so that taught me

to just let the foal choose a name for me.

Prayers for the rest of your season to be safe and happy for all


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh no! I'm sorry for your loss.

I have already named Missy's baby too. Eeeek. No name anymore. Only baby from now on!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 12, 2014)

Missy'sMum, I'm sure there's nothing to worry about as Missy is looking fabulous.

Lori, I'm so very sorry for your loss. It's just so unbelievably sad to say goodbye to a life that never had a chance. I had named Crystal's baby from the day I brought her home and then I had stayed up naming Dreams surprise baby so from now on I'm sticking with the generic "babycakes." And yes, I agree with you about letting the foals name themselves. They all come into the world with such distinct personalities and are such bundles of joy.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks MW - Her udder is very full today!!

(Sorry, not trying to hijack the thread)


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 12, 2014)

No, you're not hijacking the thread. I love hearing about everyone's horses and seeing their photos and I'm very, very excited for you.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 12, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> No, you're not hijacking the thread. I love hearing about everyone's horses and seeing their photos and I'm very, very excited for you.


I'm so nervous and excited, this was taken today.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2014)

Both you ladies will be very busy very soon! Can't wait to see what these ladies are cooking!!

{{{{{HUGS}}}}} -- I'm sure you still need a few!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 14, 2014)

If a watched pot never boils then for sure a watched mare never foals.



So it says this emoticon means "let it all out" and hey, Madeline get going.


----------



##  (Apr 14, 2014)

We feel your pain! LOL


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 15, 2014)

Can you see a mare's contractions? Madeline's sides are twitching. I don't think it's the baby kicking because it's so late in her pregnancy and I'm wondering if it's contractions? I think she's very close but then again I thought she was close in January.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 15, 2014)

Could the twitching be thumps? Our mare got thumps after she foaled (needed calcium) but I think they can get it late in pregnancy too. Do a forum search on thumps to find the video I posted in 2012 if you think there is any chance of that. It looks a bit like hiccups, in time with the heartbeat.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 15, 2014)

Any news? Hope it is not the 'thumps', but if it is your vet will help sort it out for her.


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2014)

Any news? Maybe baby is putting pressure on a nerve, and it's uncomfortable enough to make her twitch to try to move the pressure point.

Let us know how she's doing!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 16, 2014)

No news. TargetsMom - I did look at the videos and more on YouTube and not the thumps thankfully. Maybe it's the baby kicking? I couldn't turn her out yesterday as it was pouring rain and then turned into snow so maybe baby was restless. My vet has a scheduled appointment tomorrow to due gelding so I'll have him check her. I couldn't bear any more bad news.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 16, 2014)

Both Madeline and Kalico are outside today and right under my windows so I can see them constantly. Here's the photos and yes, we have snow.

Madeline.









And Kalico.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 16, 2014)

I am glad it is not thumps!!! And we have snow too if that makes you feel any better. Mares are looking good! Hoping for safe foalings and soon.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 16, 2014)

Mary, yes it does make me feel better you have snow



I'm glad they are looking good to you and thank you!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 16, 2014)

They are both looking extremely close - but I'm sure I dont need to tell you that! It's the frustration of knowing that they are 'close' but just wishing that they would hurry up and get on with it!!


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2014)

Boy, they are both looking really good! A little bit more cooking, I think, but it will be soon!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 16, 2014)

Wishing you the very best Sara, am very exited for you and cant wait to see what your little girl has been hiding


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I do hope they hold off a few days until we warm up again but I'm on barn duty at nights just in case. Just hope they both don't foal at the same time!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 17, 2014)

RFM IMA Sweet Creation a/k/a Madeline and Fallen Ash Eagle's Fine Art are please to announce the birth of a filly!!!

Wow, what a morning. I had Madeline outside as the sun is shining and I can see her from my window. Watching her like a hawk and she laid flat out, I ran outside and she gave birth right then and there. It was an easy birth but I was so worried about the baby, I wrapped her up in all my outerwear and when Madeline could stand, we ran back to the barn where I set up heat lamps and kept rubbing the baby dry. I was cheering Madeline on as she was pushing and I think she really appreciated it because it was an effort for her in some ways but all went smoothly for such a tiny maiden mare.

This filly is the cutest thing I have ever seen. All black face with black stripes on her body but she's also the tiniest filly I have ever seen. My baby foal pjs don't fit her so I had to pull out puppy fleeces for her. She can run under Madeline who is 28.5". She's already nursing and wobbling around.

I'm trying to give Mom and babe some private bonding time. I'm headed out to the barn but wanted to update you.

Thanks so much everyone!!!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 17, 2014)

Brilliant!! Congratulations!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you Missy'sMum!

First photos. She's wearing whippet puppy pjs and they are huge so going to see what else I can find. She's already pooped and is talking too. Nursing well and Madeline is a great Mom for a maiden.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 17, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> Thank you Missy'sMum!
> 
> First photos. She's wearing whippet puppy pjs and they are huge so going to see what else I can find. She's already pooped and is talking too. Nursing well and Madeline is a great Mom for a maiden.
> 
> ...


Oh wow. How stunning.

Hello wee one xx


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you - I'm just so over the moon thrilled she's here on the ground safely. I was praying the entire time Madeline was giving birth to please let nothing be wrong.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 17, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> Thank you - I'm just so over the moon thrilled she's here on the ground safely. I was praying the entire time Madeline was giving birth to please let nothing be wrong.


Oh bless you.

You deserve this little gem and I am so proud of Madeline and yourself! Good job!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you so much. I just measured her and she's 15" which I think is tiny for a foal but she's eating and talking and bouncing so I hope that she'll be okay. Vet coming to make sure.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 17, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> Thank you so much. I just measured her and she's 15" which I think is tiny for a foal but she's eating and talking and bouncing so I hope that she'll be okay. Vet coming to make sure.


Tried to find Playtime miniatures on facebook but failed, do you have a link?

Lovely little girl. Firm favorite of mine already. Have you named her?


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 17, 2014)

I'll find you the link to my FB page. No names yet. It usually takes me a while.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats. Would love to see a photo with her Mom for scale. She sounds really tiny but looks so well-proportioned!


----------



## little lady (Apr 17, 2014)

What a precious wee one!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you!! Mary, here's some photos with Madeline. I didn't clean Madeline up yet as I thought she had a big enough day as it was and I'm trying really, really hard to give them private time.

Madeline measures 28.5" and was measured by an AMHA rep.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 17, 2014)

Congratulations Sara , she is gorgeous


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you Ryan. I'm beyond thrilled.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 17, 2014)

Big congrats..



Sara on a gorgeous little girl

I can do FB in work but not the forum so just getting to this at home


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks so much Lori.


----------



## chandab (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats! She's darling, can't wait to see the dry pictures.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks so much. She's dry now and unfolding a little and has been trying to jump the hay pile. It's so amazing to see how they start out so wobbly and then all of a sudden they are up and running. It's really, really hard to drag myself away. I'll have her out tomorrow and get better photos. Thanks again!!


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2014)

That's a perfect size for a teeny maiden. Just PERFECT!!! Such a cutie, too! So glad you were quick-on-the-draw to help get baby warm. They have trouble regulating their temperature at first, so good save in keeping her warm and healthy!

BIG CONGRATULATIONS are a perfect little gem!!!

I was always so happy when my teeny tiny girls produced just perfect little ones. She's JUST the right size -- but watch out -- even tiny they are full of spunk!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 17, 2014)

She's sound asleep now and I'm just so thrilled. Thank you one and all Aunties for bringing my baby girl into the world. Couldn't do it without all of you.


----------



## Flame (Apr 17, 2014)

Congratulations! She's beautiful... well worth the wait


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh Sara I'm so thrilled for you!! What a gorgeous little girl - tiny but perfect.






So glad that you were there for sweet Madeline - just goes to show that some mares will happily foal during the day!

Many many congratulations - cant wait for today's pictures.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm glad she went during the day too. Madeline has been awesome the entire time.

Baby is fine this morning and hope to get them out when the sun warms.

Thank you one and all.


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2014)

Don't forget to give momma Ivermectin in these first 24 hours. And soft mushy foods will help her get her system going again.

Can't wait for more pictures of her little one!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Diane. She did get Ivermectin. Learned that from all of you. And I fixed her a bran mash yesterday - peppermint flavor - and she ate it right down. I've learned so much from all of you on what to do. I'd be lost without you.

Out this morning as the sun is warm. Baby has "golden slippers" on her feet. Never knew about them and wow, so much more to learn always.


----------



## Barefootin (Apr 18, 2014)

Lovely little girl there. Congratulations!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 18, 2014)

Awwwwww.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh, she is just PRECIOUS!!!!!! Look at those pretty tippy ears, and such a delightful, feminine face! LOVE that little white 'button' on her nose.





Thanks so much for the pictures!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks. I'll do more photos later. I've put them back in the barn and this filly is so tiny Madeline was napping and lying on her side and the filly was nursing while Madeline was lying down. I got on the scale with her and it's saying she's about 10 pounds. She's so much tinier in person than the photos but she seems really strong and sturdy. My biggest challenge is to not carry her everywhere.

Now Kalico will probably foal a giant and I won't mind as long as it's a healthy giant.


----------



## JAX (Apr 18, 2014)

LOL I agree a giant is ok as long as mama and foal are healthy oh and you too of course!!

Congrats on your beautiful filly, my smallest was about her size at birth (he's the tiny brown thing under the mare in my avatar) but he was out of a 33 inch mare!!! Poor boy used to sputter and choke when he nursed because he had to reach so far up to nurse and the vet said he would just have to grow... Well he is now a 26" 4 year old stallion, and still as adorable as ever .


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2014)

My smallest was almost her size, not quite, but she was just fine, and grew into a great little girl -- staying VERY tiny like her momma when she grew up. They're tiny -- but spunky!

Love her!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 19, 2014)

Jax, Wow, he is tiny!!!

Diane, how do tiny ones happen? Last year, Sweetie who is 31.5 was bred to same stud, Eagles Fine Art, and had Kate who is going to mature at 33" and wasn't tiny at all when she was born and now Madeline popped out this tiny baby. Is there a way you can tell or does it just happen?


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 19, 2014)

Baby photos. I think she and Kiwi would make a cute couple


----------



## JAX (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh my how sweet she looks!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you!!! I so love your baby too. He's a doll. Do you have any more photos of him?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh she is just so cute - a very pretty little girl!





How's Kalico looking?


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 19, 2014)

Will do photos of her tomorrow but I'm watching her around the clock as I think she's ready to go too. Hoping for Easter but a safe delivery any day will do.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 19, 2014)

Good luck - sending prayers for a safe, smooth foaling.


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> Jax, Wow, he is tiny!!!
> 
> Diane, how do tiny ones happen? Last year, Sweetie who is 31.5 was bred to same stud, Eagles Fine Art, and had Kate who is going to mature at 33" and wasn't tiny at all when she was born and now Madeline popped out this tiny baby. Is there a way you can tell or does it just happen?


Some people say the size of the mare determines the size of the foal. I, personally, don't truly believe this is the correct answer. I once bought a pregnant mare, and had a foal born here from a 27" momma bred to a 32" stallion, who produced a beautiful filly after a VERY hard save. Baby was almost as tall as momma -- a full 22", only 5" shorter than momma. I had to milk momma and feed baby for 3 days, while I taught her how to kneel down to get low enough to nurse from momma. She finally figured it out, and wound up towering over momma as she matured. So, I don't believe that the mother's size is the full explanation, or this baby wouldn't have almost killed her momma.

It's one of the reasons I don't breed the teeny mommas to much taller stallions. With Falabellas, I know that there can be a 'downsizing' at work in their gene pool, but many of my tiny American minis have produced these teeny ones. And many of the small ones have great foaling hips and produce these little ones with almost no help at all. That's why I don't believe it is hard to breed these small ones. I've had 34" mares that had nothing but problems delivering even when bred to smaller stallion while some tiny mares just pop them out.

I don't know a scientific answer for why baby is so small, but she's a beauty and well worth the wait! LOVE the pictures!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you Diane. That's so interesting. I've always thought it was worrisome to breed the tinies but there's way more to it and I need to learn more. I really appreciate your help and input as I have mostly tinies here.

Here's some morning photos. Hope they make you smile. I've named her Razzle Dazzle and going to call her Dazzle as she has dazzled me for sure. I'm totally smitten. Photos of Kalico later.


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2014)

Great photos of "our" little Dazzle!! She is so cute, feminine and SPUNKY! Just perfect in every way!! ENJOY!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks Diane. Gee, you'd think I was the only one who ever had a foal I'm so excited. Always wonderful when you see them born safely and start to thrive.

Here's Kalico today.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 20, 2014)

"Dazzle" - absolutely love it , so cute Sara


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2014)

A little bit more forward for baby -- some good rolling will solve that. Then a bit more elongation and she'll be good to go! She's filling that udder, and that can fill VERY quickly as we all know. So, she's moving ahead VERY well!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks Ryan and Diane, good to know. I'm watching her closely. Thank you.


----------



## MountainWoman (May 23, 2014)

Now that the snow is gone, I won't be on the boards much. Have to enjoy the brief warmer weather. So happy to be out and about again with the horses and no time for the computer but I wanted to update you and let you know Kalico foaled a healthy, bouncing baby colt on the 17th. He's jet black - no white on him anywhere - totally surprised by that but I finally have my little show colt and I'm thrilled. He looks like a giant compared to Dazzle but he's just a normal sized A mini. I named him Spider because of his long legs - reminds me of a Daddy Long Legs. Kalico had an easy delivery. Nothing to it thankfully.

I'll be back when Clorox or Fannie foal but I think I've got at least another 6 weeks or so. Hope everyone is having a fabulous spring!!!





Here's his video - 2 days old and running like crazy.

http://youtu.be/OHcrgzXnRvk


----------



##  (May 23, 2014)

The video is wonderful! Look at him run!!! He's a handsome boy! We'll see you after a while....ENJOY the nice weather! Don't be gone long!


----------



## AnnaC (May 24, 2014)

What a gorgeous little fella!! Enjoy your break with your animals Sara - looking forward to seeing you again as your other two girls get closer to foaling.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 25, 2014)

What a lovely little boy, congratulations Sara


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 25, 2014)

Love that handsome little guy


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 13, 2014)

I've been busy with the horses and really nothing going on so I haven't been on the boards. Clorox looks about to pop soon but Fannie looked a while off - no bag, no elongated hoo haw, no dropped tail head and I checked every single day but then this morning, she decides to go into labor and out pops a teeny, tiny red and white filly. Mom and babe are resting and I haven't done photos but will later.

Has anyone ever had a mare foal who had no signs at all? I know Wish's bag didn't come in until after she foaled but she had other signs.

Going to have to work Surprise into her name. She looks healthy and she is nursing but going to watch her closely.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 13, 2014)

First and only photo. She's nursing well so I'm leaving them alone for a while to bond and baby didn't appreciate the flash. I've already named her Surprise because she surely was. She measures 16" so she's a tiny girl.


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 13, 2014)

Congrats!! I saw this on FB and had to come over here to find out more details. Guess she was a surprise!! And a pinto!! Who is her Daddy?


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 13, 2014)

Her sire is HSF Orion Star and he has appy in his background but he is bay and Fannie is a black and white pinto. Yes, total surprise as Fannie had no signs at all she was going to foal. I've been keeping a close eye on her but thought I had another few weeks to go which is why the name Surprise.


----------



##  (Jun 13, 2014)

JUST AWESOME TO SEE!! CONGRATULATIONS ON A WONDERFUL LITTLE GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!

And yes, I had a mare foal with absolutely NO signs, and unfortunately for me, the foal was born in pasture and never got out of the sack. So, I'm very happy that all went well here, and she's gorgeous!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 13, 2014)

Diane, I'm so sorry you lost your baby. This was such a surprise birth to me. I had looked at the breeding dates and she could have been due next month and I thought surely she was a few weeks out. She has a big bag now and is feeding the baby and they are doing great thankfully. Didn't get to go out today because it's raining. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 13, 2014)

Congrats again on your new surprise package

she's adorable

can't wait for more pics


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 14, 2014)

Congratulations what a lovely girl .


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks so much!! Hope to get her out today but not sure it's going to stop raining. In the meantime, here's two new photos of The Spider and Razzle Dazzle.


----------



##  (Jun 14, 2014)

Just look at those special little ones!! Awwwwwwwwww

Now don't forget to post these little lovelies in our baby photo album!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks! They keep me smiling.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 14, 2014)

First outdoor photos of Surprise.





And the other side


----------



## chandab (Jun 14, 2014)

Congrats! What a grand Surprise.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



##  (Jun 14, 2014)

What a little beauty! Those high whites are awesome!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 15, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 15, 2014)

Congrats again what a beautiful little girl


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 15, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 17, 2014)

Just doing the rounds trying to catch up after 10 days with no internet and suprise SUPRISE you have another baby! Many congratulations she is gorgeous and so beautifully marked too. Nothing better than suprises of this sort.


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 19, 2014)

]I haven't been on the board all summer. Been enjoying a wonderful summer with moderate temperatures. I'm expecting one more foal any minute from Clorox but I thought for those of you who watched my 2013 thread, you might like to see some pro photos. The first is of my most wonderful 20 year old ASA Wish Upon A Star. I felt she deserved her own special photo shoot for being the fabulous senior mare she is. Here are her photos.





Next is Suzette who you all helped bring into the world. She was born solid black but is now roaning like her Dad, Amir. She's with Danielle Hill out showing this year and has qualified for Worlds. Attaching a baby photo of her. It's amazing to see how they change color as they mature. She's going to stay under 30" at maturity.








I have some foals planned for 2015 and they are going to be sired by LM Idol's Hawks Burton so excited for that but still anxiously awaiting Clorox's baby.

Thank you for all your help bringing my babies safely into the world. It's been awesome having this experience and watching them mature and can't thank you enough.

Hope you have all had a great summer. I'll be spending more time on here after our brief summer ends.


----------



##  (Aug 19, 2014)

That is ONE FABULOUS looking Senior Mare! She's stunning!!

And congratulations on Suzette qualifying! You better keep us posted on her successes -- as we KNOW she's bound to be successful. It's great having you back, and we hope to "see" even more of you!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 19, 2014)

Wish is beautiful. I saw her at Toni's a few years ago and really liked her then.

And Suzette really grew into a little beauty can't wait to see all your excitement with World


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 19, 2014)

Looking great , Glad you had a lovely Summer and wishing you a safe foaling for Clorox.

Best of Luck at Worlds





We better see some photos lol


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 20, 2014)

WOW!! Suzette is really stunning - what a beautiful little filly -good luck at the Worlds!

I love your senior mare - the golden oldies are soooooooooooooo special.





Sending prayers for a safe smooth foaling for Clorox.





Great to hear from you again - keep us posted on how things go please.


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you Ladies!! I really appreciate it. I knew yesterday Clorox was going to foal and this morning - mid morning, she delivered a healthy filly. Long legged and should mature around 33". Mother and babe are both doing well. So happy all foals this year came easily. And all my mares foaled during the day so a big thank you to them.

So three fillies and one colt. Just what I ordered





Here's a photo of her first nap. I had Clorox out hand grazing to enjoy our beautiful weather and baby decided to snooze.


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 20, 2014)

Here's some more photos. I named her Savannah and now I'm off to take a nap


----------



##  (Aug 20, 2014)

Just BEAUTIFUL long legs!!! She's so pretty, and I can't believe that ALL your girls foaled during the day. You'd better write that on a calendar so you'll remember it for next year -- when everyone will probably foal in the middle of the night! LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 21, 2014)

What a lovely little filly - many congratulations!! How considerate of your girls foaling during the daytimes - still I bet you were awake all night waiting for them just in case! Enjoy your sleep.


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you! Yes, I stayed up anyway but very happy they arrived during the day when it was warm and the sun was shining and I was more alert. Well now it's time to enjoy the babies and no more mares foaling until next spring. Thank you again!


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 23, 2014)

Question - Mom and babe are doing well and babe is nursing, Clorox is a great mom - no problems BUT this is my first time with a feisty filly. She doesn't follow Clorox at all. I've always led Moms to turn out and babes just followed right along when they were this young. Not this filly. She runs all over creation, won't follow Clorox and heads out on her own wherever she thinks she wants to go and that includes getting far away from Clorox and she's not interested in coming back either. Of course, Clorox panics so I end up carrying the giant babe held right next to Mom's skin. Now this won't last much longer as this is a big filly and I'm not that strong.

When she's in turn out with the other foals, she wants to go right on up and socialize and be part of things and Clorox doesn't like that, goes to round her up and she kicks Clorox away. Actually backs up to her and kicks. It's pretty funny in some ways to see such an independent girl. When she's ready to nurse, she rounds up Clorox and she'll nap by her but other than that she wants to be on her own enjoying the world. She's friendly to me though. She's just very independent.

Has anyone had a filly like this? I hate to put a halter on such a young baby. Never have done it before. Suggestions? She's been this feisty since one day old and she's two days old now so I can only imagine what is in store for me. I can put her in a different turn out attached to my barn but the other foals won't be in with her and she'll just be alone with Clorox.

With her red coloring, I'm thinking of changing her name to Spitfire.

Having foals is never boring to say the least.

I can really use your help here ladies and gentlemen as all my other babes have been demure and peaceful.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 23, 2014)

Our first foal in 2005 was like that just taking off on his own

and since we do use newborn halters on new babies

as we have them in a diferent turnout for usually a week which is past the main pasture

once in the main pasture it leads right into the barn

We have had some fiesy one for sure.


----------



##  (Aug 23, 2014)

Since she is just 2 days old, I would suggest that you turn her out with just momma for a few days. I usually keep them just with their mommas for about 3-5 days (depending on how they listen to momma) and this may help bond her closer to her momma, and learn to listen. A small space would be perfect for them, as she would have to remain close to momma and learn to follow directions.

She should come around, and behave better, but then she's a "mare" after all, and we all know about how mares can do their own things!

But, I would suggest "making" her bond with momma by separating them, until you see signs that she is following momma's lead better.

Good luck and keep us posted on this little "Spitfire" !!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 24, 2014)

I agree with Diane, separate them for a while - it will stop Clorox getting too stressed as well. Must admit that I never headcollar or try to lead babies until they are weaned, and have often stood around for quite sometime waiting for baby to re-join us when leading the mares around - this year's COLT has been one of those who had to inspect every flower, bush and farm machinery on his way to the field!

They often 'improve' with age so hang in there!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you ladies so much for your help!! I put Clorox and baby Firecracker out in a paddock attached to my barn and they are by themselves. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks again for your advice!!!


----------



## chandab (Aug 24, 2014)

My APHA filly was that independent; I was boarding at the time, so mare and foal were in their own paddock, but it was L shaped with the barn in the crook of the L, so you couldn't see from one end to the other. The filly liked to run to the far end around the corner, her momma would scream for her, she wouldn't come, so momma would have to go round her up and bring her to where ever she wanted her to be.


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 24, 2014)

I feel your pain Chanda. What was she like when she matured? Did you have a hard time training her?

Today was easier because all I had to do was herd the little Firecracker back into the barn but she was no more interested in following Mom than yesterday and I think Clorox has a headache




from chasing the Wild One



but I'm going to continue with this turnout method for this week and I'll update you.

I do love this Feisty Filly but it's going to be a learning experience for sure.





She does love to eat though so at least she visits Mom to nurse frequently.





Don't mind me - I was having fun with emoticons.

And here's a photo of baby Surprise who is always underneath her Mom and never strays. She's still just knee high and going to be teeny, tiny. Oh and some other cute photos of the not so wild babes to update you.









Thanks one and all. I'd be lost without your advice and encouragement.


----------



## chandab (Aug 24, 2014)

Well, life got on the way, and I really didn't get that far with her training; but what I did do she was great at, took to it all pretty easily, only a problem the first couple times we tried to do her hooves (my boyfriend at the time was a big guy, and he dumped her on her side once and she quit being a turd about having her legs handled).


----------



## MountainWoman (Sep 3, 2014)

That's good to know Chanda that she was so smart.

Just an update - I took your advice and turned her out with her dam and it did the trick. She is no longer all over the place and follows nicely. They are getting ready to rejoin the others today.

Thanks for your help!!!!


----------

